

The Internet of Things You Don’t Really Need - zwieback
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/06/the-internet-of-things-you-dont-really-need/396485/?single_page=true

======
blacksmith_tb
I'm all in favor calling a lot of IoT plays nonsensical; but there's quite a
bit of exaggeration in this article which doesn't help support the author's
case. Yes, I am skeptical about ~$100 USD u-locks which can only be unlocked
via BT (don't let the battery in either device run down...), but that is
clearly not "10 times the price" of a normal bike lock - it's more like 2X.
Same with the Nest, yes, more expensive than most thermostats, but not orders
of magnitude.

~~~
forgottenpass
_~$100 USD u-locks which can only be unlocked via BT (don 't let the battery
in either device run down...), but that is clearly not "10 times the price" of
a normal bike lock - it's more like 2X_

Where are you shopping? A cable lock is $5 on amazon right now, U-locks start
around $10.

